# How to measure power in DCC?



## Jahmer (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a reverse loop that was working and is not anymore. Trains go dead in a small section of track. I want to trace where the power/signal is dropping. My volt meter can't pick up a signal. 



I have a MRC auto reverse module. Also, the Powerhouse Pro from NCE switch on the back set to "loop".

What is the best way to trace power with DCC? Or how do I tell if my MRC is out.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what happens if you try to power 12v light bulb of your reverse section? i think this will be the easiest way to find out. verify there is power input to the AR module and see if anything comes out. if not i'd guess the module is shot


----------



## markr2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Try setting your meter to read AC voltage. The reading won't be accurate the DCC signal is a square wave and most meters won't give a completely accurate reading, however you should be able to get an idea where your losing power.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

As Tankist says the bulb idea works, but long time ago I purchased one of these since my DCC system and locos were there for the long haul. 
http://www.tonystrains.com/technews/rrampmeter_appnotes.htm


----------

